# Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are looking for quality goods and expert advice then this is a place to shop. Rods and reels at prices equal to and often lower than Cabelas or Bass Pro plus the reels they sell are all first line. If they don't have what you want they will order it for you.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I go there a couple times a week. They're great!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I concur with Ron 100%. Ray, Frank, Rich & the rest of the gang are top notch fellows with great service. You might save a couple of $$ shopping in a catalog but that catalog won't bail you out when you have broken gear and you're leaving for a fishing trip in 8 hrs. Rodmaker's will.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Do any of you have their number? I would like to get all new guides for my rod and need the work done pretty quickly-thanks for the info.
Jason


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

440-572-0400


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks WD!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wanted to post here so the guys know about this great shop. I only been there a few times but always found what I had needed.

No I don't know any of them there!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How about directions ...


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

20884 Royalton Rd.
Strongsville, OH
(440) 572-0400


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Find the intersection of rte 82 and I-71, Strongsville. Head west on route 82 through the middle of Strongsville (rte 42) to nearly Prospect rd (rte 237). The shop is on the right (north) side of rte 82 before you reach the prospect intersection. It is the first stoplight that you will encounter after crossing rte 42 (Strongsville town square). It is located in the strip mall facing west (prospect), next to the grocery store.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep saying every year I am going to check this place out and I haven't yet. I am going to have to make a point of it this year.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NCRAFT - man you gotta go in there! It's got the mom and pop feel but also the exact items you desire without the "boatbins"! 

If they aint got it - they will!

I poked someone in the rib a while back on a thread because they complained about their "layaway" service! Come on - where else can you have someone hold that special rod until your wife won't know about it!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

they are awsome i drive an hour and half atleast once a year they have hard to find lures and just about every thing u will need. i would recomend checking it out foshizzle


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Do they have B & C Jigs. They are hard to find. Kames runs out of them as fast as they come in.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They usually have many- best bet though is to call and put your order in ahead off time that way you are assurred to get the next cards to come in!

Shipped if needed!!!!

Nip


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> I poked someone in the rib a while back on a thread because they complained about their "layaway" service!


Nip...lol...you SOB.......when ya spend 500.00 on 3 rods....and ya go back to pick them up.....and they switch them for the previous years model.....which had a plastic butt cap vs. the solid cork butt....well call me stupid!!....I caught "Ray" red handed and let him know about with a dozen customers listenin !!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

You were right Nip. I visited it Sunday. Met Blair from B&C Jigs. Off course I had to buy a bunch. Also met the owner and talked with him a while. He said anytime I need anything just let him know and he would be sure to get it if he didn't have it. A really nice guy. He even went in the back and got me a free hat for driving up there. Sorry Kames you blew it. Rodmakers is my new place!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey alwys that was you~! I love you too  Someone once told me I had cork in my butt as well  

Keep them eyes outa our lakes man, make room for some of the "basses"!  

Ncraft- glad Rodshop lived up to reported expectations.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

